# Swimming pool repair technician seeking work sponsor in Australia



## Billy boy (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi everyone , my name is Bela from Hungary. 1996-2006 owned a pool repair,remodeling business in Florida,USA. CV upon request . Thanks.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Bb, welcome to the forum, and re pool work:

I would not think that too many pool type companies would do overseas workers sponsoring, and especially in current economic climate.

Sydney, Gold Coast, Sunshine Coast and Brisbane are likely the greater pool population areas and you could try googling for Swimming Pool Installers or Service, something like that for there will be a few companies of larger size, a company needing to have at least 10 employees I think it is to qualify for sponsoring.


----------



## Billy boy (Mar 21, 2009)

Good man!!! Thanks a lot Wanderer. I'll do my best searching. Be cool!


----------

